# Goat walking on knees.



## goatladyb (May 26, 2013)

Had two goats start walking on their knees after kidding. Both have kidded before. Their feet have grown out of control. Have treated for foot rot. Sometimes they will get up and walk but it looks very stiff legged and painful. What could it be?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

have you trimmed the hooves? If they've grown out of control then they're probably in pain and don't want to be on their feet. do you have any pictures?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Are their hooves hot? Maybe founder, which can happen around kidding time.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would check the hooves but also if the demand on them for milk is high they may be weak...What Breed are they? what is your feeding program? 
I would: 
Check temp
Do hooves
Give B complex ( i give sub Q..)
Selnium Vit E
put a bucket of home made electrolytes next to reg. water source


Homemade Electrolytes
A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar

Mix well and drench or let them drink it. Most of mine love this stuff unlike the electrolytes you buy


----------



## goatladyb (May 26, 2013)

Love all of the replies. I have boer goats. Their hooves are not hot. I did go through the treatment for foundering and foot rot. And nothing changed. I have been trimming their hooves every 2 weeks trying to pare down the heel. It is hard to keep them even. I will post pictures. Also am looking for some clippers that are strong and sharp. The ones I bought from Jeffers with the red handles just don't do the trick. Am thinking of getting the ones that farriers use.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

are they still on their knees...??? Try a energy drench (50%water to 50% dextrose or Molasses) 60 cc twice a day ..see if the energy it provides gets them on their feet..


----------

